# Old Soviet Union cold war kits



## Rustybugs (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has ever built any aircraft kits made in Russia, from the old Soviet times and present. Were any of them any good? Are any available now? Who sells them? 
Have been watching the 18 part series on you tube called Russian Wings, was in Russian but is translated into english. Not the old Wings of the Red Star series. This is one from 2008. They made some beautiful aircraft and some really strange ones also. Would love to be able to find some of the truly Russian kits.
Any info would help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

AModel I think is one that does Russian cold war jets etc....odd ones as well!


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey thanks for the info. They should have come up during my search, guess I did the wrong words for Google. The different a/c manufacturers Tupolev, Ilyushin, Mikoyan to name few. They sure made some good looking aircraft. Some not very good, but pretty. At times they were ahead of the west but then just couldn't maintain or quite finish up on the details. 
Has anyone built any of the soviet manufactured kits?
Just checked out some of their kits...Wow! They are expensive, $257.00 for 1/72 TU 95M at least it's free shipping


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2012)

Check this site , please .....

All Model Kits. Model kits, Military and Technical Books and Magazines on www.Aviapress.com.



As far as the quality of these kits is concerned... these are of the same like old KP (Kovozávody Prostějov) Czech kits. Sometimes nice but sometimes bad.

Online catalogue of all KP Models' products - KP Models


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that the prices are due to their way of doing their kits, the bigger ones with one piece fuselages and wings due to the limitations of their mold capabilities, shame, because I want a 'Bison'!
Gonna try their Tu-28 (128) Fiddler one day, I hope or their Yak-28, they're a tad more human in price!
Otherwise, Trumpeter do the Tu-95 and Tu-142, Tu-16 (which I also want) and Il-28 (old Esci I think but re-tooled), which is always a good start!

Ok, I admit, I want the Tu-95 and the Il-28 as well, so sue me! 

Agree as well, some of the Russian are cool and nice looking, sometimes they fell on the finishing line though, regarding a few things, just see how long it took them to get a supersonic intercontinental bomber with the Tu-160 and they've been trying since what, the 50's!?


----------



## Venganza (Jan 22, 2013)

As Wurger indicated, Amodel is a bit of a mixed bag. But in terms of many Soviet aircraft, they're the only game in town. Who else would do a An-22 Antei (monstrous 4-turboprop transport) in 1/72nd scale? This is from the series that Lucky13 is referring to, sometimes called Amonster. They do the wings and fuselage in a hard fiberglass-resin, with the rest of the parts in injection-moulded plastic. They take some work, but if you want big Soviet aircraft in 1/72nd scale, again, they're the only game in town. RB, the Soviets did indeed build some weird and wonderful airplanes. Better be careful, though; once you get hooked on them, it's hard to go back.

Venganza


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2013)

True! I want a Tu-95, Tu-16, Tu-22 Blinder, Tu-28 (128) Fiddler, Il-28, Yak-28, Bison....bl**dy Russians!  

You can find most of them at 'decent' prices, except the Bison!


----------

